# Anyone heard of Zignature?



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone heard of Zignature brand dog food?
Its a new dog food we have in our store and I've been getting some questions about it. 
Seems ok, but I want to know if anyone has tried it and if anyone knows who the parent company is.
The website seems to promote raw carnivore diets.
Zignature® Your Pet's Signature Dish for Life!

Heres the trout formula

Ingredients 
Trout, Salmon Meal, Peas, Pea Flour, Pea Protein, Flaxseed, Chickpeas, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Natural Flavors, Salmon Oil, Sunflower Oil (preserved with Citric Acid), Dried Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Chloride, Salt, Chorine Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Poteinate, Cobalt Proteinate), Vitamins (Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Blueberries, Carrots, Cranberries, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols.

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein ...............30.0% (min)
Crude Fat........................14.0% (min)
Crude Fiber....................6.50% (max)
Moisture.........................10.0% (max)
Calcium............................1.0% (min)
Phosphorus.......................0.8% (min)
Omega 6 Fatty Acids........3.0% (min)
Omega 3 Fatty Acids*.......1.0% (min)


Also its very low priced at our store-
4lbs $6.99
13.5: $22.99
27lbs: $31.99


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Never heard of this food, but it looks like a decent food. Although it looks a lot like Earthborn. But a lot of dog foods look the same to me.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

we recently started carrying this brand in our store, personally I wouldn't feed it because it seems like a lot of protein comes from peas, but we've been selling it because it's affordable.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I e-mailed them months ago when I first saw the food, and asked REALLY simple questions and they never answered. I e-mailed them again thinking maybe they missed it, but never got a response. They got checked off my list! lol. The questions were: Where is your food manufactured and what are the ash levels in your food.


----------



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> we recently started carrying this brand in our store, personally I wouldn't feed it because it seems like a lot of protein comes from peas, but we've been selling it because it's affordable.


That was one of my concerns too. Also I like to see a few enzymes and probiotics included in dry foods; although they tend to not to be very potent.


----------



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, all I found online was that they also make fussie cat canned food.
Its a shame that they aren't even willing to tell you more "about themselves".


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

SusanotheGreatWarrior said:


> Wow, all I found online was that they also make fussie cat canned food.
> Its a shame that they aren't even willing to tell you more "about themselves".


It's from Pets Global. Here's an older thread http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/16703-new-food-market-zignature.html

Peas, Pea Flour, Pea Protein, Flaxseed, Chickpeas, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal in a row doesn't really do it for me but for the budget minded I guess it's an option if you are hell bent on grain free. Thing is though... there are grain inclusive foods that are cheaper and better than this.


----------



## SusanotheGreatWarrior (Oct 8, 2011)

DaViking said:


> It's from Pets Global. Here's an older thread http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/16703-new-food-market-zignature.html
> 
> Peas, Pea Flour, Pea Protein, Flaxseed, Chickpeas, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal in a row doesn't really do it for me but for the budget minded I guess it's an option if you are hell bent on grain free. Thing is though... there are grain inclusive foods that are cheaper and better than this.


I imagine it would be good for people who feel that way about grains. There are plenty of customers who demand particular diets and don't have a clue why. 
I feel that I can convince customers who feed things like iams and eukanuba to use it though.
But I don't and have never used this(I don't have a dog yet).


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> we recently started carrying this brand in our store, personally I wouldn't feed it because it seems like a lot of protein comes from peas, but we've been selling it because it's affordable.


$1.90lb for this food? Yikes. Someone would pick this food over a chicken & rice food costing half as much?


----------

